# PCB Snapper numbers



## CCROLAND (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m headed to PCB on the 14th. I’m looking to see if anyone has any good numbers for snapper and grouper. 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 7, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Limitless (Jul 9, 2018)

As Mex Squealer kind of signaled, most everyone who has private numbers are not going to share them.  But, there are a huge number of public reefs, wrecks and hard bottom areas out of PCB that are readily available.  I've had my boat down there for about a year and have started finding some good bottom while fishing or running to known spots.  If you go on Fishingstatus.com they offer a very detailed listing of public numbers.  You can do a $7.00 for one month membership and download to a chip in the format that works on your GPS/Chart machine.  Use their search function to find the area you need.  If you have any problems shoot me a PM.


----------



## Limitless (Jul 9, 2018)

BTW, I was down this past week and ARS were spotty inside 100'; you need to be deeper to really find them.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 9, 2018)

Limitless said:


> As Mex Squealer kind of signaled, most everyone who has private numbers are not going to share them.  But, there are a huge number of public reefs, wrecks and hard bottom areas out of PCB that are readily available.  I've had my boat down there for about a year and have started finding some good bottom while fishing or running to known spots.  If you go on Fishingstatus.com they offer a very detailed listing of public numbers.  You can do a $7.00 for one month membership and download to a chip in the format that works on your GPS/Chart machine.  Use their search function to find the area you need.  If you have any problems shoot me a PM.


Thank you


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 9, 2018)

Limitless said:


> BTW, I was down this past week and ARS were spotty inside 100'; you need to be deeper to really find them.


Got it.

I hope we can get into them on the last week of season.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 10, 2018)

I bought a map a few years back, centered at Pensacola Pass, half circle 40 miles east , west, and 40 miles offshore. There was over 5000 public numbers on that map. Gps and loran


----------



## hancock husler (Jul 10, 2018)

You don’t need to go as deep as you think. Find some reefs with in sight of the beach Andget there early


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 12, 2018)

hancock husler said:


> You don’t need to go as deep as you think. Find some reefs with in sight of the beach Andget there early


Looks l


hancock husler said:


> You don’t need to go as deep as you think. Find some reefs with in sight of the beach Andget there early


Were those pics from recent? Looks like a great trip!


----------



## hancock husler (Jul 12, 2018)

CCROLAND said:


> Looks l
> 
> Were those pics from recent? Looks like a great trip!


That is Grayton beach


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 14, 2018)

Two weeks ago we got them on the tug boat that is in between PC and MB.


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 14, 2018)

In fact there was a party boat out of PC that was fishing the spot.  We ran out of MB.  I know he had paying members but he did not care if you were on top of it or not he would cut you off.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 16, 2018)

2degrees said:


> Two weeks ago we got them on the tug boat that is in between PC and MB.


Do you know the name of the Tug Boat?


----------



## Rabun (Jul 17, 2018)

I've used this site to find many public numbers.  I usually concentrate on the reefs with the most relief.  Scout around while you're out there...I've found live bottom that way.

https://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-reefs-interactive-chart.html


----------

